# S- finished 2 ply yarn



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

I just finished a bunch of two ply merino. I wanted enough to make a sweater. I don't have a pattern yet. I'd like to make a tunic type sweater. I used Wilton leaf green dye for the roving, and then carded it with some un-dyed merino, then made rolags and went from there. I under plyed and probably overspun it because I wanted it thin. It's about a sports weight, I think. I haven't checked it on the gauge . I'm not the greatest at keeping things consistent, but considering how many skeins I spun, I think it will be consistent enough for the type of plain sweater I had in mind. If any of you have a suggestion for a simple pattern I'd appreciate it! Thanks! Mel


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh how nice! I want to run my hands through it!


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Oh how nice! I want to run my hands through it!


Thanks! It is very soft, and kind of springy. It's also lightweight. I usually spin worsted, and I usually spin thicker yarn, so this has been a really fun thing for me. I think I will be spinning woolen yarn more.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That will make a beautiful sweater


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful work! Looking forward to seeing it on your needles or hook!


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

Seven skeins of delight!! Beautifully spun. Will you knit plain stocking stitch or go for texture?


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Great!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

You are going to have a wonderful sweater out of this. Beautiful.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Pretty, start browsing ravely for a sweater pattern, you can fine tune search parameters to find what you are looking for.

I just took a quick peek at Knitty, found a pattern that I forgot about.
http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall03/PATTsonnet.html


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I love the color, it should make a pretty tunic. You might search for tunics on Ravelry.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Great job! Beautiful yarn, and very pretty color! ????????????


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow....beautiful color and spin. I agree....I want to reach through the monitor and touch. Your sweater will be gorgeous!


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

I just knit this persons variation of Ivy Line with hand dyed yarn. I used Kool aid. My first attempt at dying. Made every mistake there is to be made, but got a really nice heather turquoise. Sweater turned out great and is really nice to wear.

https://www.ravelry.com/projects/tanyaev/ivy-line


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautiful yarn! Enjoy looking through patterns and dreaming. Then dive in and knit.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:sm24: Beautiful yarn.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Quite a project! Congratulations. The sweater will be beautiful!


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

How much Yarn do you have? What does it weigh?


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You have been busy.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

GrannyMo said:


> Seven skeins of delight!! Beautifully spun. Will you knit plain stocking stitch or go for texture?


I'm not sure. I'm still a novice knitter. I have made hats, scarfs and socks. Oh, and wash cloths. I did make the sweater for the little corgi in my avatar (my grand-dog "Rosie") But that's the extent of my knitting skill. A sweater for a person will be a brand new thing for me!


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

wordancer said:


> Pretty, start browsing ravely for a sweater pattern, you can fine tune search parameters to find what you are looking for.
> 
> I just took a quick peek at Knitty, found a pattern that I forgot about.
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall03/PATTsonnet.html


Thank you for the link! This sweater is really nice! I like the texture!


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Julianna P said:


> I just knit this persons variation of Ivy Line with hand dyed yarn. I used Kool aid. My first attempt at dying. Made every mistake there is to be made, but got a really nice heather turquoise. Sweater turned out great and is really nice to wear.
> 
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/tanyaev/ivy-line


Wow, this is a gorgeous sweater!! I'm going to save this one and the one that wordancer suggested in ravelry. I'm still so new to knitting that the lacey pattern is probably wayyyy beyond my ability right now. But some day, totally. It gives me something to shoot for! I'd like to see a picture of your sweater you made!


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Siouxiq said:


> How much Yarn do you have? What does it weigh?


I have no idea :sm12: lol! I haven't weighed or measured it! I usually count it out on my kniddy knoddy, then calculate. But this was so much yarn, I just carded it until I ran out of green roving and then set to spinning and plying. By the time I got to skein-ing it I was so tired of looking at green yarn, I wasn't in the mood to count. I'm afraid I'm not very professional about these things! :sm12:


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Thanks to all of you for your kind encouragement! This was a monumental spinning project for me. It will be a monumental knitting project too! Thanks for your comments and suggestions!
Mel


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Lovely colour, lovely spinning and will make a really pretty sweater


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

The color is beautiful.


----------



## Julianna P (Nov 18, 2013)

Melody-Ann said:


> Wow, this is a gorgeous sweater!! I'm going to save this one and the one that wordancer suggested in ravelry. I'm still so new to knitting that the lacey pattern is probably wayyyy beyond my ability right now. But some day, totally. It gives me something to shoot for! I'd like to see a picture of your sweater you made!


Here you go. Ignore all the crap in the background! As you can see, it is pretty much like the original, just a different color. As far as lace goes, it is pretty basic, but the variation adds a level of complexity because the vines keep getting longer.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Julianna P said:


> Here you go. Ignore all the crap in the background! As you can see, it is pretty much like the original, just a different color. As far as lace goes, it is pretty basic, but the variation adds a level of complexity because the vines keep getting longer.


It's gorgeous! It looks really hard to make, though!! I'm glad I saved the pattern. Maybe someday I'll be a good enough knitter! Still, I love it, it's so pretty! Thanks for posting the picture!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Try this pattern:
http://www.lionbrand.com/knitting-pattern-easy-adult-sweater-2.html

Looks comfy and easy.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Melody-Ann said:


> I have no idea :sm12: lol! I haven't weighed or measured it! I usually count it out on my kniddy knoddy, then calculate. But this was so much yarn, I just carded it until I ran out of green roving and then set to spinning and plying. By the time I got to skein-ing it I was so tired of looking at green yarn, I wasn't in the mood to count. I'm afraid I'm not very professional about these things! :sm12:


Don't feel bad at all. You sound like me......I forget to weigh anything and have forgotten to measure my yarn. Lol. By the time I am done spinning, I just want it done ✅. I have a bunch I need to measure.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

mama879 said:


> Try this pattern:
> http://www.lionbrand.com/knitting-pattern-easy-adult-sweater-2.html
> 
> Looks comfy and easy.


Thank you for the link. I just signed up for the website so I can download the pattern. It says it's an easy pattern, so I think it would be a good one to start with. Wish me luck!!


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Cdambro said:


> Don't feel bad at all. You sound like me......I forget to weigh anything and have forgotten to measure my yarn. Lol. By the time I am done spinning, I just want it done ✅. I have a bunch I need to measure.


Glad to know I'm not alone :sm09: ! I really should measure it before I start a sweater, but I don't know.... maybe I'll just throw caution to the wind and just dive right into knitting! I'm such a boring, play by the rules kind of gal mostly.... maybe I'll just cut loose and start knitting!!! Yeeeeeee Haaaaaa!!!! :sm02:


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Melody-Ann said:


> Thank you for the link. I just signed up for the website so I can download the pattern. It says it's an easy pattern, so I think it would be a good one to start with. Wish me luck!!


Lion brand wool Ease is worsted weight yarn. You said your yarn is sport weight. I'm not sure this is the pattern for your yarn. 
Not trying to be a negative nelly but I want you to like what you knit!


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Lion brand wool Ease is worsted weight yarn. You said your yarn is sport weight. I'm not sure this is the pattern for your yarn.
> Not trying to be a negative nelly but I want you to like what you knit!


Thank you, I want to like what I knit too!:sm02: You're right, there is a big difference. I've used wool ease before. My daughter suggested that I could knit a little bit on the bottom where the pattern starts and check it against an existing sweater that I have, check the size difference, then pick whatever size is closest to the existing sweater.  Of course, I might need to go a smaller size on needles too. Won't I? Hmm...I might go ahead anyhow and make it in a larger size, then if it's still too small for me I'll give it to my skinny daughter to wear. Luckily she likes green! Or maybe I might keep looking for an easy pattern that uses sportsweight yarn. Or I could just buy some wool-ease and make the easy sweater for practice! I guess I have a lot to think about before I start ! :sm06:


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Have you done wpi to see what your yarn is. It may be a light #3 or #4.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

mama879 said:


> Have you done wpi to see what your yarn is. It may be a light #3 or #4.


I just checked the wpi, and it comes out at 16, which makes it a sports weight. Do you think that it would work with the pattern that calls for wool-ease? I always thought that wool-ease was kind of thin for a worsted weight yarn. At least that how I felt when I was crocheting with it. But knitting is a whole different thing. I've been crocheting all my life so I feel pretty confident when substituting yarn for crochet, but knitting is so much more precise when it comes to gauging. What do you think?


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Look at the pattern, knit a sample with the size needles it calls for (20 stitches wide by 10 rows or so, stockinette stitch) and check your gauge against what the pattern calls for. You can go down or up a needle size if needed - sample again. Let us see how it goes!


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

BirchPoint said:


> Look at the pattern, knit a sample with the size needles it calls for (20 stitches wide by 10 rows or so, stockinette stitch) and check your gauge against what the pattern calls for. You can go down or up a needle size if needed - sample again. Let us see how it goes!


Thanks! I'll give it a try!! :sm24:


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

You may already know this, but you can still make a "guest-imate" of your yardage, even though it is off the niddy noddy. 

1. Lay one skein out and measure top to bottom, then double that number for an estimate as to the length of each "round" (you can also just put a length of yarn around your niddy noddy once, then measure it for a bit more accurate #)
2. Count the number of threads in the skein and multiply that by your length, then divide by 36. That is a very rough estimate of yardage. 
If you don't have a scale, repeat step #2 for each skein.

3. To save counting each skein, if you have a good scale, you can then weigh that skein. Divide your number of yards by the weight in ounces. 
That will tell you the number of yards in one ounce. ( if you want the yards per pound, you can multiply that by 16 to get it. but you don't need that for this)

4. Weigh your other skeins, in ounces. 
5. Multiply that by the previous number of yards to pound to get the length of the rest of your skeins.
Add them up and you have your rough estimate. Probably quicker than I could type this.  

Example: my skein measured top to bottom = 22" 
X2 = 44"
number of rounds (threads in the skein) = 110
110 x 44 = 4840
Divide by 36 = 134.44 = yards in that skein
Skein weighs 12 ounces 134.44/12 = 11.2 yards per ounce

My next skein weighs 13 ounces 13 x 11.2 = 145 yards in that skein.

My scale weighs in ounces or grams. I will sometimes work in grams to get a little more accurate weight.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

Reba1 said:


> You may already know this, but you can still make a "guest-imate" of your yardage, even though it is off the niddy noddy.
> 
> 1. Lay one skein out and measure top to bottom, then double that number for an estimate as to the length of each "round" (you can also just put a length of yarn around your niddy noddy once, then measure it for a bit more accurate #)
> 2. Count the number of threads in the skein and multiply that by your length, then divide by 36. That is a very rough estimate of yardage.
> ...


 Thank you! I do have a good electric scale. I'll go ahead and use the scale method you suggest! It sounds lots faster than counting the threads in each one, which is what I would have had to do to figure out yardage, which is why I haven't done it! Counting threads in ONE... fine----- seven, no, I don't think so. :sm02: I'm going to be baking pies and rolls today so I'm printing out your formula and pinning it to my yarn. Friday, when my family is sleepy and over fed , I will measure my yarn :sm09: Thanks again!


----------

